
Upcoming Debian 9.0 Stretch - squeezingswirls
https://bits.debian.org/2017/06/upcoming-stretch.html
======
stephenr
If anyone wants to start testing with a Vagrant based project, there are
VirtualBox _and_ Parallels boxes on Atlas:
[https://atlas.hashicorp.com/koalephant](https://atlas.hashicorp.com/koalephant)

The current boxes are based on RC5, and we'll be creating updated boxes as
soon as release-version images are available.

Lastly: is there any demand for VMWare based boxes? We don't currently build
them, but if there is demand I'll try to get that happening too.

